
Higher GDP Equals Longer Life - Here's the Chart to Prove It - alexandros
http://www.fastcompany.com/1656059/infographic-the-health-vs-wealth-connection
======
dinde
Those charts are terribly confusing.

------
noelchurchill
Causation or correlation?

